# 240z w/ 5 lug suspention?



## Lurker (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm looking at a 240z for a project car and I'm wondering if there were any 240Z's made with a 5 lug suspention? I also have a few other Q's: what type of rear do most 240Zs have(live axle ect) and what tends to fail in high hp aplications(other than engine/trans)


----------



## SER240Z (Jul 16, 2003)

Are you asking about a five lug suspension or a five lug hub. 240's never came with a five lug hub. If you mean suspension I'm not sure where you're refering to. 

I have seen a few early Z's that had been switched to later model hubs to run a five lug system and newer rims.

The rear is a independent suspension set up with half shafts. Depending on what kind of mods you are planning, the drive-train is pretty strong. Most of the V8 conversions I have seen run a stock rear-end. There are a couple of different diff's over the years though, so they aren't all the same.

Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## Lurker (Apr 27, 2004)

Ya i was talking about a 5 lug hub. I saw it called a 5 lug suspention on a rx7 forum. Thanks for the info. I'm planning on a rb25det swap(I know there are far more saying they're doing this than are). Right now I have the means to do the swap just not the funds so I'm trying to get a good idea of what i t will set me back. It seems realy cheap to buy everything too.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Check modern-motorsports for the five lug conversion.
http://www.modern-motorsports.com/catalog/default.php

The u-joints on the half shafts are what tend to fail with high horsepower applications. Most people switch to CV half shafts from the 280ZX turbo.


----------

